# Battlegrounds: RPG Edition (virtual tabletop software)



## heruca

*Battlegrounds: RPG Edition* is new virtual tabletop software for both Macs and Windows PCs that allows you to play any RPG online or offline, using digital miniatures on digital maps. *Battlegrounds: RPG Edition* is very easy to use, the graphics are gorgeous, and it has tons of useful features like Fog of War. In addition to square grids, the software supports hexgrids and unit facings, so it's perfect for use with games that use hexgrids (eg, GURPS), or for using campaign-scale maps.

For more information, including a complete feature list, screenshots, and a downloadable beta demo, please visit http://www.battlegroundsgames.com/.

I'm always open to feedback from players and GMs on what features they want/need (mostly for future updates). I encourage anyone interested in this sort of tool to register on the site's forums and chime in.


----------



## Zulithe

I'm sure you are familiar with Fantasy Grounds? Your product is priced competitively, which is nice.

Also you plan to provide a sensable upgrade path from Player Version to GM Version, very good. This isn't yet possible with Fantasy Grounds.

I'm interested to see how your photorealistic dice will compare to the dice in Fantasy Grounds. Granted this is such an important "feature" as it is a visual bonus, but theirs are going to be hard to top!

The feature list looks nice for a 1.0 product. I look forward to testing it out.


----------



## Vascant

Pretty nice..

Two years ago this area had pretty slim choices as to what was available, this is clearly changing.  I really hope you make your release date, thats a pet peeve of mine.  I do not feel has anything to do with software developers it is just a choice people make.


----------



## heruca

Vascant said:
			
		

> Two years ago this area had pretty slim choices as to what was available, this is clearly changing.




I count about 33 virtual tabletops so far (there may be more that I don't know about), but not all are cross-platform, of course, and even so, there are only 5 or 6 worth serious consideration, IMO. I list them all on my site, if you're interested. And I know that there are a couple more in the works, so I'd say it's gonna get fairly competitive, for such a niche market.



			
				Vascant said:
			
		

> I really hope you make your release date, thats a pet peeve of mine.  I do not feel has anything to do with software developers it is just a choice people make.




I'm definitely trying (I haven't been getting much sleep, lately, as you might imagine; it's crunch-time). I'd really like to have the product shipping a few days before Christmas, for obvious reasons.  

But I'd like to point out that the release date _is_ subject to change. That's just the nature of the business. It depends on how the beta-testing goes, among other things.


----------



## Old One

I will be keeping my eye on this one.  I also have FG and think it is pretty good...but I am always open to new options.  I perused the Forums at the site and am interested in how you work licensing out.  It would be kind of neat for a GM to purchase a GM and some player licenses with a package discount and dole them out to players (taking them back if players drop)...intriuging, if there is a way to do it and protect the distributor.

I understand there will be a demo version available for download...yes?

~ OO


----------



## heruca

Zulithe said:
			
		

> I'm sure you are familiar with Fantasy Grounds? Your product is priced competitively, which is nice.



Yes, I am. I'm glad you like the pricing, although it may change slightly. I'm considering lowering the price of the Player Client, and slightly raising the price of the GM Client, to compensate. The total price for a gaming group should end up being lower, overall, particularly for larger groups. Price is a big issue for a lot of people, so I welcome feedback, and have set up forums for this purpose.


> Also you plan to provide a sensable upgrade path from Player Version to GM Version, very good. This isn't yet possible with Fantasy Grounds.



I'd heard that. I wonder why not?

You'll also be glad to know that I support cut, copy & paste operations.


> I'm interested to see how your photorealistic dice will compare to the dice in Fantasy Grounds. Granted this is such an important "feature" as it is a visual bonus, but theirs are going to be hard to top!



That's eye candy, for sure. My dice are photographs of real dice, drop-shadows and all. You won't get the physics aspect of dice bouncing around, but they look better than 3D renders (my opinion), and you can (optionally) hear the dice rattle and hit the table (which I don't think FG does). And of course, FG has the issue of players dropping their dice so that they barely roll, correct? Not a problem in Battlegrounds.


> The feature list looks nice for a 1.0 product. I look forward to testing it out.



Thanks, I'm very glad you like it. Even though it's a 1.0 release, I really wanted more than just basic functionality. And it'll only get better with future updates (which will always be free), and significantly better with upgrades (eg, version 2.0). There's a lot of room to grow & improve, but I'll make sure that it won't get "feature bloat". I really want this to be easy to use, both for the players and the GM.


----------



## heruca

Old One said:
			
		

> I will be keeping my eye on this one.  I also have FG and think it is pretty good...but I am always open to new options.  I perused the Forums at the site and am interested in how you work licensing out.  It would be kind of neat for a GM to purchase a GM and some player licenses with a package discount and dole them out to players (taking them back if players drop)...intriuging, if there is a way to do it and protect the distributor.
> 
> I understand there will be a demo version available for download...yes?
> ~ OO




Yes, a free Demo should be available for download in late December. It's actually the full software, that will become the GM Client or the Player Client when the correct unlock code is entered. Saves you from having to re-download the whole thing again.

The GM Client can include a number of floating Player Client licenses (more can be added post-purchase, if needed). Each of these floating licenses allows one person to connect with just the free Demo. If a licensed Player Client joins a game, that won't use up a floating license, of course. There's never a danger that a player will make off with your floating license, as it's stored within your GM Client, not transferred to the player.

I want to thank everyone for the positive feedback so far. It's been a bit frustrating on some other forums, where my pre-release announcement was met with comments like "Meh, I can do all that with the free browser-based tools." Some people just don't understand that you get what you pay for.


----------



## HeapThaumaturgist

I really like the idea of floating licenses. 

It's a sad-ish fact of the game that it is often the GM who has to fork out all the dough for everybody else to play.  At the very least it'll allow for people to try out the game before they have to spend alot to join the group.  

--fje


----------



## heruca

HeapThaumaturgist said:
			
		

> I really like the idea of floating licenses.
> 
> It's a sad-ish fact of the game that it is often the GM who has to fork out all the dough for everybody else to play.  At the very least it'll allow for people to try out the game before they have to spend alot to join the group.
> --fje



That's true. It isn't fair to the GMs (I've said as much in my forums, but that's what people are requesting). However, what you just said made me think that being able to _permanently_ transfer a player license might be a desireable feature. His trusted core players would get to try it out for free (to them), and if they decide they like it, they just reimburse the GM for his expense and have the license transferred permanently. The GM would lose one floating license from his GM Client, and the player's Demo gets upgraded to a Player Client.

It's also a built-in mechanism for gifting (is that a real word?).


----------



## rom90125

Heruca,

This shows real promise.  I can't wait to get my hands on the demo.


----------



## heruca

*Site Update*

Just wanted to let everyone know that I posted a new batch of screenshots yesterday, focusing on the user interface. Check them out: *Battlegrounds: RPG Edition*


----------



## Jupp

Nice work as far as I can see. Say, is there a possibility to have the map window full screen on the client side? I plan to display the client map on a projector while having the DM client with all tool on the notebook monitor. Another feature I did not see is if I have the possibility to hand draw on the map. I have a Wacom tablet that I would like to use to draw in spell effects or other stuff. Preferrably it would be nice to be able to actually draw a map in Battlegrounds directly. Though that doesnt have to be too complex. A line drawing tool and a text input/placement features would be enough. That would be quite helpfull for those moments you have to wing a location


----------



## heruca

Thanks, Jupp.

The Player Client and the GM Client can both display the map full screen. If you have two laptops networked together with an ethernet cable (or wireless), one for the GM and one for the players (hooked up to a projector), you'll have some sweet capabilities at your disposal in a face-to-face game session. What won't be possible in this initial release is to output both the GM and the Player's views from a single laptop/desktop.

The initial release will let you "paint" and erase only on the Fog of War layer, but in a future version I am planning to add a separate Drawing Layer (including text labeling tools) with which you'll be able to improvise quick maps (hopefully with cool texture fills, too). I will see if I can include tablet support, though you're the first person to mention this need. 

I'd recommend using a specialized map-making tool like Dundjinni to create for yourself a series of reusable locations to have a small library at your disposal whenever you need to improvise an encounter. Those maps can be used as a starting point on which you can add furniture, trees, etc., to make the encounter feel more unique/customized. No one likes playing on the exact same map over and over.

I also hope and expect that the "User Creations" section of the Battlegrounds forums will serve as a good central repository of stock maps, figures, and props that people will upload to and share with the rest of the Battlegrounds community.

As for spell effects, you should know that you will have a wide selection of semi-transparent overlays in different sizes available for use. These arcs and circles will be provided both in standard and gridded mode (where the arc or radius of the overlay is already translated into discrete grid squares or hexes).

I hope this answers all your questions, and I encourage you to post other questions directly on the Battlegrounds forums (saves me from having to answer the same questions repeatedly on various sites).


----------



## Old One

heruca,

Alright...now I am getting a bit excited about this (in a good, non-sexual gamer way ).

This looks pretty darn cool...especially the new screen shots.  Please tell me this won't suck ...

Looking forward to more updates and the demo...

~ OO


----------



## heruca

LOL! Glad to hear it (especially what you put in parenthesis).   

Oh, and...

This won't suck.


----------



## Alisanos

> What won't be possible in this initial release is to output both the GM and the Player's views from a single laptop/desktop.




Is there a plan to have this feature in a future release? I would love to see this feature in your software. The sooner the better.


----------



## heruca

Actually, since I posted that I realized that this is possible even with the initial release. It requires that both the GM Client and the Player Client be installed on the computer. The GM Client hosts a game, and the Player Client connects to it, just as if it were on another computer on the network.


----------



## schporto

Heruca, 
I just wanted to let you know that my wife has approved my purchase of your software.  Well, as soon as it is realeased that is .
But I'll throw in one question (you've answered what I've posted on your boards).
Does the fog of war know about walls?
-cpd


----------



## Old One

heruca said:
			
		

> LOL! Glad to hear it (especially what you put in parenthesis).
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> This won't suck.




Alright...I will hold you to that ...

~ OO


----------



## heruca

Glad to hear it, schporto.   

Your question is actually answered on the BRPG site already, but I'll post the info here in case anyone else is interested.

FOG OF WAR:
It's a given that the GM is able to show or hide figures and props at will (eg, traps and secret doors). But the Fog of War feature in BRPG goes well beyond this. Each figure on the map can be assigned a light source (be it a candle, torch, lantern, flashlight, or a night vision device or ability). Every type of light source gives off a different range of visibility, specified either by the GM or by the RPG game system's rules. The program uses this information to automatically reveal what each character can see at any time, and blacking out everything on the map outside of their light radius. This means that each player will only see what his or her character can see, and also means that each player will get a slightly different view of the map, depending on where they're standing. This makes for creepy situations, when someone gets stranded in the dark! On top of all this, the GM can also manually mask off certain areas of the map, to keep them from being revealed until the right time. For example, the players shouldn't be able to see into a room until they've opened the door, even if they have a light source handy. With BRPG, you can do that. Oh, and props can have a light radius, too, so a campfire or a row of torch sconces placed along a corridor can light the way. Cool, huh? This kind of thing just can't be done in a traditional pen and paper gaming environment. So even GMs who never plan to play online can make good use of BRPG in their face-to-face game sessions. Fog of War is very useful in nighttime and indoor Encounters, but if the Encounter takes place on an outdoor map in daytime, the GM can just turn Fog of War off.

This masking feature would also be useful to represent the effects of a Darkness spell, for example.

By the way, did you register on my forums under a different username? I don't see a schporto there.


----------



## rpghost

heruca said:
			
		

> *Battlegrounds: RPG Edition* is new Online Virtual Tabletop software for both Macs and Windows PCs!




I couldn't find your email on the website, though I sent one to the admin of the domain. But I guess I should include the letter here so you see it...



> I'm the owner of RPGNow.com and we have about 75% of the online e-sales for electronic RPG products. We have 80,000 customers and several of your competitors sell through us. I'd hope you give us a serious look as we can bring you many new customers.
> 
> Second, we run CyberCon at http://www.RPGe.com We are going to have an online convention in February and we'd like to invite you and your tools there. What would be really awesome for marketing for both of us is if you could release a time expired or limited version just for the convention attendies to play/try. That would get the word out quick about your system. Some of your competitors are doing this (but not all).
> 
> Hope to hear from you.
> 
> James Mathe


----------



## Vascant

Even if you do not go with RPGNow, you should take that as a good sign you are heading in the right direction.  *chuckles* The only emails us mere mortals get from James is a newsletter with whats new..


----------



## schporto

heruca said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it, schporto.
> 
> Your question is actually answered on the BRPG site already, but I'll post the info here in case anyone else is interested.
> 
> FOG OF WAR:
> *snip*
> By the way, did you register on my forums under a different username? I don't see a schporto there.




Sorry I missed that part.  I didn't register although I posted as schporto.  Now, get back to work so we can send you money!
-cpd


----------



## heruca

rpghost said:
			
		

> I couldn't find your email on the website, though I sent one to the admin of the domain. But I guess I should include the letter here so you see it...




Yes, I got your e-mail, rpghost, and I just replied to it.

I'll update my site today with clearly posted contact info.


----------



## kanithardm

looks good, but i dont want to buy my own mapping product


----------



## heruca

kanithardm,

You could always sketch a freehand map, scan it in, and use that.

There are also free mapping programs out there, if price is the issue.


----------



## kanithardm

yes price is the issue


----------



## heruca

*Update*

Boy, it's been over a year since I updated this thread, and a LOT has happenned in that time. Battlegrounds went through 14 beta versions and was finally officially released in November 2006. Very delayed, yes, but also with _many_ more features than were originally planned for v1.0.

Since then, there have been a number of updates released, bringing the Battlegrounds software to v1.0.4. (Actually, v1.0.2b is the official release, and v1.0.4 is still in beta status.)

I'll just summarize what's been added in the 2 1/2 months since v1.0 debuted:

Finished implementing the Zoom feature

The GM can now force the players' view of the map to a specific area and zoom level

Added a highly-customizable Autosave feature

Added auto-naming of units

Units on a map may now be cloned (via copy & paste)

Added the ability to select and manipulate multiple units at once

You can now deploy many identical units at once

Unit deployments can be saved, and they can thereafter be instantly loaded into any Encounter (e.g. the adventuring party in default marching order)

The last-used connection settings are now saved between gaming sessions

Added new hex base sizes

Added many preference settings for customizing your games

Deployed units can now be edited

Map transfers have been enhanced, and now visually update in real time as new map chunks are received from the GM

Figures can now have both a public name (which the players see) and a private name (which the GM sees)

Added "map pin" graphics, for placing notes on maps

The Fog of War mask can now be set to be any color

The chat history can now be exported

In addition to the above, there have been scores of bug fixes, and enhancements to the user interface.

Almost forgot to mention:
FourUglyMonsters.com became the first third-party content supplier for Battlegrounds, featuring 11 sets of high-resolution top-down tokens, and more sets are planned. Check them out here: http://fouruglymonsters.com/onlinestore/index.php?cPath=23&osCsid=09a775fbc14b380420ab6fe7b9af77e4

From now on, I'll try to post on update here every time a significant new version is released.


----------



## Kashkadir

heruca said:
			
		

> From now on, I'll try to post on update here every time a significant new version is released.



Why not where it belongs?


----------



## heruca

You mean RPG software-related announcements _don't_ belong in the "Software, Computers and D&D Utilities" forum? I'm confused now.


----------



## heruca

The BRPG v1.0.5 beta has just been released.

Read all about it here.


----------



## heruca

Two announcements this time:

ANNOUNCEMENT #1:
Battlegrounds: RPG Edition v1.0.6a is now available.

Here's a summary of what's been added since my last post here:
• Greatly increased the number of units that may be deployed on a map. 
• The Chat panel (which was previously embedded in the map window) has now been moved into an independent, resizable Chat Window. 
• Maps may now be downloaded from a URL. This is MUCH faster than peer-to-peer map transfers (the GM's upload speed is no longer a bottleneck). 
• Audio clips can now be assigned to both figures and objects, and any given unit may have many audio clips assigned to it. This feature is also available to players. 
• Unit defaults are now stored in an external preferences file, so you automatically retain your custom unit settings when upgrading from one BRPG version to another. 
• The order of figures in the Turn Sequencer is now stored in Encounter files, so that it does not need to be reset between sessions. 
• Added a Buzzer button to the chat window, which can be used to get someone's attention if you suspect they have gone AFK during an online game. 
• Figures now "slide" (animate) into their new position on connected clients' screens when you release a figure after dragging it to a new location. This animated effect keeps figures from seeming to "teleport" from one location to another each time they are remotely moved with the mouse. 
• Numerous bug fixes and enhancements to the user interface. 


ANNOUNCEMENT #2:
Battlegrounds is now free for a limited time  

Until March 26, *Battlegrounds: RPG Edition* is free for everyone to try. The free Demo's 45-minute timeout period and other restrictions have been lifted until iCon* is over. Essentially, anyone with the free Demo or a Player Client gets temporarily upgraded to a full GM Client. An internet connection and v1.0.6a of the software is necessary to obtain this temporary upgrade.

I hope a lot of people take advantage of this opportunity to acquaint themselves with the software.

* iCon is a free online game convention taking place March 24-25. One of it's objectives is to familiarize more people with virtual tabletop software. For more information, please visit http://iconvention.org.


----------



## heruca

The BRPG v1.0.6b beta has just been released.

Read all about it here.

This will hopefully be out of beta shortly and become the next official release.

Reminder: iCon starts today (Saturday). There are still many events you can sign up for. Battlegrounds remains free for anyone to use until March 26.


----------



## heruca

The BRPG v1.0.8 beta has just been released. This version adds lots of great new Fog of War related features, among other things.

Read all about it here.

By the way, BRPG v1.0.7a is now out of beta status, and is the new official release.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Looks interesting, are you going to be at GenCon?  This would be a great demo to check out.


----------



## heruca

I would very much like to attend GenCon this year, but I may not be able to for financial reasons. I'd have to sell over 100 copies just to cover the airfare from Argentina, hotel, vendor booth fee, food, computer and projector rental, etc.), and that's not a very realistic/achievable goal.

However, I'd be happy to run a live demo online for anyone that's interested. I'll be posting several demo times and dates on my forums soon, and folks will be able to sign up for whichever time slot is most convenient for them.

I also plan to produce some tutorial screencapture videos that teach new users the program and showcase its features. I have some friends who will be attending GenCon who have offered to give away free demo CD-ROMs for me, so I'll make sure to get those tutorial videos done by then.


----------



## heruca

Hand of Evil, could you please e-mail me at heruca at mac dot com? Thanks.


----------



## heruca

*Free adventure module now available for download*

The first official adventure module for BRPG has just been released, and it's free (but note that it won't work with the free BRPG Demo unless your GM has a floating license available).

Read about it and download it here:
http://battlegroundsgames.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1208


----------



## heruca

The second adventure module for BRPG has just been released. It, too, is free.

Read about the adventure and download it here:
http://battlegroundsgames.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1223


----------



## heruca

The BRPG v1.0.8a beta has just been released. This version adds even more new Fog-of-War-related features, and adds Flash content support, among other things.

Read all about it here .

Coming soon: The two free adventures mentioned in my previous posts will soon be updated to be compatible with v1.0.8a.


----------



## heruca

The BRPG v1.0.9 beta has just been released. This version adds Dice Macros, new dice mechanics to support more RPG systems (e.g., Savage Worlds, Rolemaster, Shadowrun, Hero System, Hackmaster, etc.), a screenshot feature, snap-to-grid on a hexgrid, and more.

Read all about it here(<--click).

And as a follow-up to my last post, both of the free sample adventures have been updated to work with v1.0.8a (which is now the current official release version).


----------



## heruca

I've now uploaded a tutorial video, in both Small and Large versions. It's available at the above link.


----------



## heruca

Just wanted to let you all know that Battlegrounds: RPG Edition is free for anyone to use for the next two weeks.

See this post for details:
http://battlegroundsgames.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1419


----------



## heruca

The free promo is now over. It actually ended up lasting over 3 weeks.

Hopefully some people got a chance to play around with the fully-unlocked software during that time.


----------



## heruca

The BRPG v1.1 beta has just been released. This version adds drawing tools, dynamically-created text labels, a range-measuring feature, and automatic updating of Encounter and Deployment files that were created in older versions of BRPG.

Read all about it here


----------



## heruca

v1.1a has now been released, too. It adds more options for the drawing tools, adds an Undo/Redo feature, allows for numbered square grids (good for play-by-post games), and more.

Read all about this update here.


----------



## heruca

Until January 25th, 2008, Battlegrounds: RPG Edition is free for everyone to try. The free Demo's 45 minute timeout period and other restrictions have been temporarily lifted. Essentially, anyone with the free Demo or a Player Client gets temporarily upgraded to a full GM Client. An internet connection is necessary to obtain this temporary license upgrade. 

I hope a lot of people take advantage of this opportunity to aquaint themselves with the software.


----------



## LrdApoc

I am a long time enworld reader and I was wondering if you might be interested in talking with me a bit more about your software. I am a game journalist - I write for a few websites but I recently launched "The Analog Gamer" as a weekly column for news.filefront.com. 

I am working on a piece regarding the virtual tabletop gaming space and would like to review Battlegrounds as one option to recommend to readers looking to game on the web. I also found the links from your site especially helpful and wanted to say thanks.

I've downloaded the software (since you put it on free demo the next few days) and will be testing it out a bit to see how the experience translates.

Shawn Sines
Game Reviewer/Gaming Today
Co-host, GameOn! and File-n-Forget podcasts


----------



## azhrei_fje

And LrdApoc, what other software packages do you plan to write reviews/articles for?

I'm just wondering if my favorite tool is already on your list or if I should be evangelizing for it.


----------



## LrdApoc

Don't want to hijack Heruca's thread, but I'm open for suggestions if you have them. I'm trying to be fair as the article will also cover D&DI once it is released. Though it will likely run before WotC has that service up and running (in the next month or so).


----------



## heruca

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> I am a long time enworld reader and I was wondering if you might be interested in talking with me a bit more about your software. I am a game journalist - I write for a few websites but I recently launched "The Analog Gamer" as a weekly column for news.filefront.com.
> 
> I am working on a piece regarding the virtual tabletop gaming space and would like to review Battlegrounds as one option to recommend to readers looking to game on the web. I also found the links from your site especially helpful and wanted to say thanks.
> 
> I've downloaded the software (since you put it on free demo the next few days) and will be testing it out a bit to see how the experience translates.
> 
> Shawn Sines
> Game Reviewer/Gaming Today
> Co-host, GameOn! and File-n-Forget podcasts




Hi Shawn,

Sorry for the late reply, but I've been away on travel.

I'd be happy to answer any questions you may have about the Battlegrounds software, either on the BRPG forums or via email. You can email me at this address: admin at battlegroundsgames dot com.

In the meantime, I'd just like to clarify for everyone that there is _always_ a free Demo version of Battlegrounds available for download, not just when I'm running one of the "Free Use" promos like the one I mentioned above.


----------



## LrdApoc

Thanks for the response Heruca, I'll be sending you mail shortly.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.2 is now available for download. This version adds card deck support (including custom card decks) and fixes some bugs. Also included is a new batch of Devinnight's wonderful hand-drawn top-down figure tokens (26 figures in all).

You can download v1.2 and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

Fair warning: The current Sale on all Battlegrounds software ends tonight (at midnight, EST), as does the current Free Use promo.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

heruca said:
			
		

> The Player Client and the GM Client can both display the map full screen. If you have two laptops networked together with an ethernet cable (or wireless), one for the GM and one for the players (hooked up to a projector), you'll have some sweet capabilities at your disposal in a face-to-face game session. What won't be possible in this initial release is to output both the GM and the Player's views from a single laptop/desktop.




Has this been fixed yet?


----------



## heruca

Hi Ashrem Bayle.

It is currently possible (and has been for quite some time) to run both a GM Client and a Player Client on the same computer at the same time. As long as you've got at least two video outputs, you'll be able to drive both the GM and the Player views from a single computer. However, since you will be running two instances of the program, you will be using twice the RAM (not ideal), so this setup is only recommended on systems with a decent amount of memory.

I am still hoping to be able to someday have both views be generated from a single instance of the program, but this has not proven to be possible, as it would involve a major rewrite of the rendering engine. Therefore, I have put this potential feature on the back burner, in the hopes that it will be possible in Battlegrounds v2.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

Thanks for the reply. I should be able to get by running to instances.

I do have a suggestion however:

The demo times out at 45 min right? I understand why, but I'm not sure it's long enough. For me to test your program sufficiently, I need to run a game session with it. Game sessions usually last about four hours.

Now, I can see why you wouldn't want to stretch the demo to four hours, but might I suggest a different approach?

Instead of a 45 min cap, what do you think about changing to something like 8-10 hours total. So you could use it for 8-10 one hour sessions, or one eight hour sessions or whatever. After you've accumulated 8 hours (or whatever) of use, it takes you to your website instead of launching the program. 

This is enough time to test it properly, but not enough to negate the need to purchase a license.

Just a thought.

For myself, I'm very tempted to purchase a license, but hesitant to do so without seeing it play out in game.


Also, can I do two instances running on the same computer with one license?


----------



## heruca

No, you can't run two instances on the same computer with one license, because the program automatically boots any client connecting with a license key that is already in use.

You can run a licensed GM Client and the free Demo at the same time on the same computer, but the Demo will still time-out after 45 minutes.

Unfortunately, the 8-10 hour trial period you suggest would entail messing around with registry files, which I am loathe to do for a number of reasons (otherwise, people would simply re-install the Demo every time it expired, and never have to pay for the program).

I think running a couple of 45-minute sessions should be more than enough to try out the various features of the program and be able to assess if your group would like the software or not.


----------



## heruca

The BRPG v1.2a beta has just been released. This version adds high-resolution interface graphics, on-demand loading of external media bundles, customizable vision types, an optional on-screen button interface, and some Fog of War enhancements, including the addition of beam-style light sources (e.g., flashlights). It also fixes a number of bugs.

Download v1.2a and read more about it here (<--click).


----------



## heruca

*BRPG v1.2d beta released*

This "maintenance" release fixes a number of bugs that were reported or discovered since v1.2c was released. It is available in two formats: Patch, and Full Install.

Download v1.2d and read more about it here (<--click).

This should be the last release in the v1.2 series.

Next up (in a month or two), v1.3.


----------



## heruca

Released an updated version of "The Quick and the Dead", a free sample adventure for BRPG v1.2e or higher. Read about it and download it here.


----------



## heruca

Released an updated version of "A Simple Plan", a free user-created adventure for BRPG v1.2e or higher. Read about it and download it here.


----------



## heruca

*Sneak Preview of a new feature in BRPG v1.3*

BRPG v1.3, due out in June, will have the ability to attach multiple token images to a unit, and then easily swap out one token for another as needed. This new ability to swap token images will come in very handy, especially for wargames (e.g., think "flippable counters").

I've also made the feature flexible enough that you can have a different base size with each token that's attached to a figure, so that you could have, for example, a knight on foot with a 1-hex base, the knight in a prone or sleeping position using a 2-hex base, and the knight on horseback using a 3-hex base.   

Horizontal and vertical offsets are individually adjustable on each attached token, so that the unit can remain nicely centered even if you swap in an image that would normally get its centerpoint shifted (for example, when a polearm protrudes out of the figure's cell).

Here's a short Quicktime movie showing the feature in action. To view the movie, I suggest you right-click the link and select "Save to disk".


----------



## heruca

*BRPG v1.2f beta released*

This "maintenance" release fixes a number of bugs reported or discovered since v1.2e was released.

Download v1.2f and read more about it here (<--click).


----------



## FormerlyDickensC

you have a 64 page user manual...how about some screen cast tutorials. make it easy to learn to use.

also, I would suggest only charging for the GM client (and increasing price) and allowing the player client to DL for free.


----------



## heruca

FormerlyDickensC said:
			
		

> you have a 64 page user manual...how about some screen cast tutorials. make it easy to learn to use.



You're right. Videos _are_ a great learning tool, and I should make more use of them. Especially since many people are loath to read User Manuals.

For now I just have one tutorial video, which walks you through the Dice Macro features:
Small Version
Large Version

It's around 16 minutes long. I suggest you right-click the link and select to download it to disk, rather than try to play the video in your browser. QuickTime (or some other media player that supports H.264 encoding) is required to view it.

I'm currently working on a new (much shorter) video that covers the card deck support. I hope to have that ready in the next few days. More video tutorials, and an updated User Manual, should be available after v1.3 is released.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.2f is now out of beta, and has become the new official release on the Downloads page, supplanting v1.1b.


----------



## heruca

*BRPG v1.2g beta released*

This "maintenance" release fixes a number of bugs reported or discovered since v1.2f was released.

Download v1.2g and read more about it here.

Note: Just the patch version is available right now.


----------



## heruca

*BRPG v1.3 beta released*

The BRPG v1.3 beta has just been released. This is a major update, which brings some long-awaited features.

Download v1.3 and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*Free Use Promo*

Battlegrounds: RPG Edition is free for anyone to use from August 7th until August 16, 2008.

BRPG Player Clients and free Demos are temporarily considered to be licensed GM Clients during this time. The free Demo's 45 minute timeout period and other restrictions have been temporarily lifted. An internet connection is required for this temporary upgrade.

Anyone that's been "on the fence" about adopting BRPG because they would first like to hold full-on, no-limitations game sessions with their friends can now do so. I hope a lot of people take advantage of this opportunity to acquaint themselves with the software.


----------



## deadplayer

Maybe i need a demo to try.


----------



## RSKennan

I want to say that if you added 3d rendered dice as an option, I'd probably buy a GM's license. I use Fantasy Grounds right now, but Battlegrounds has some features it's lacking. The only thing keeping me with FG is it's 3d dice. There's something cool about picking up the dice and watching them roll.


----------



## heruca

I agree, FG's animated dice rolls are very cool. If you could hear the dice roll, it would be perfect.

The dice in Battlegrounds are photographs of real dice, not 3D renders. Battlegrounds, since it's created in Adobe Director, could theoretically support realtime 3D rendering and even do some physics simulation (using Havok) to make the dice roll and bounce realistically. Unfortunately the limiting factor in this case is not the authoring environment but my programming knowledge. Perhaps I will get around to adding this in v2.

On the other hand, there's also something to be said for BRPG's ability to handle sophisticated dice mechanics with absolutely no scripting involved. For example, rolling 5d6 and 1d8, dropping the lowest die automatically, sorting the remaining dice, counting anything above a 4 as a success, and looking up the result on a chart. That's something you can't really do if you're limited to just dragging and dropping virtual dice to roll them.


----------



## heruca

The BRPG v1.3c beta has been released. It's available both as a patch to v1.3b and as a Full Install.

Download v1.3c and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

The first artpack for BRPG is now available.

"Base Map Pack 1" is a collection of 35 maps, broken down into six categories (Grass; Forest Floors; Scrublands; Swamps & Thickets; Earth, Sand & Mud; and Cavern).

Read all about it and see a preview here.


----------



## heruca

There are two new third-party artpacks for BRPG. Both are map packs from Scrying Eye Games. Specifically, they are bundles of their Ravenlands series of maps, created by one of the leading mappers on the Dundjinni forums, BluDragn.

Read all about "Ravenlands Map Pack 1" here.

Read all about "Ravenlands Map Pack 2" here.

There are preview images at both of those links.


----------



## heruca

The BRPG v1.3d beta has been released. It's available both as a patch to v1.3c and as a Full Install.

Download v1.3d and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*BRPG v1.3e beta released*

The BRPG v1.3e beta has been released. It's available both as a Full Install and as a patch to update from v1.3d.


Download v1.3e and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*Free sample adventure for BRPG re-released*

The free sample adventure,  "The Quick and the Dead", has been re-released in artpack format. This was the first official adventure module published for Battlegrounds, and it has now been updated for use with newer versions of the software.

Download it and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*New artpack for BRPG lets you build great-looking dungeons*

"Component Dungeon Pack 1" is a set of modular room and hallway graphics that you place on the background of your choice to create a dungeon layout.

Read all about this artpack, and see a preview pic, here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.3e is now out of beta, and has become the new official release, supplanting v1.2f.


----------



## heruca

*Free user-created adventure for BRPG re-released*

"A Simple Plan" was the second adventure module released for Battlegrounds (and the first user-created one), and it has now been updated for use with newer versions of the software and re-released in the much more convenient artpack format.

Download it and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

The Battlegrounds Screenshots page has been updated with seven new screenshots.

The new screenshots illustrate the Dice Roller, the revamped Turn Sequencer, the Card Table, and the use of Fog of War Overlays.


----------



## heruca

*Video Tutorials for Battlegrounds*

I've started compiling some video tutorials for Battlegrounds in this forum thread, and just added a new video tutorial that covers how to use and configure the new Turn Sequencer.

I suggest you subscribe to the thread if you wish to be notified of new tutorials as they become available.


----------



## iwarrior-poet

This looks like a very interesting product---but I have grown pretty skeptical of digital aides (after a very disappointing run with CMP). So before I download/purchase it---I have a few questions:

Has it been reviewed yet by a reliable source? If so---who? (link?)
My gaming group has a wealth of hard copy maps, is there a way to scan and import these?
I apologize---your website probably covers this---but I wonder---can your software also keep track of PC stats? Monster stats?


----------



## heruca

I don't know if Battlegrounds has been reviewed by anyone you would know, although there's plenty of feedback available on the BG forums. If you have any suggestions re professional reviewers, I'd be happy to contact them and ask them to review the software.

The map can come from just about any source, including scans, so if you have a scanner and a graphic-editing app, you should have no problem getting your printed maps into Battlegrounds. I recommend the final map be reduced to 122 pixels per grid square, to prevent pixelation even at full zoom. More detail than that would be a waste of RAM and bandwidth.

Here's a sample of how data can be tracked for the PCs and monsters. This pic shows d20-type data, but you can easily configure it to track data for any game system. A step-by-step Wizard walks you through the process, so there's no coding or scripting involved.


----------



## iwarrior-poet

Thanks for the quick response. I will mull it over with my gaming group. ENWorld has its own area for reviews---though I am not certain of the level of professionalism. Here's a link:
Software Reviews - EN World D&D / RPG News

I seem to remember other d20 review cites----but I can't find any right now. Maybe they went under.


----------



## iwarrior-poet

One follow up question regarding the scanning of maps. Some of our maps are quite large (covers our game table so 4'x3' or thereabouts), IF we find some way to scan them in----will your program be able to accommodate such large maps?


----------



## heruca

BRPG's maximum map size _for maps that will be used as battlemaps_ (i.e., those which require placing individual PC/NPC/monster tokens on) is 40 x 40 grid squares, or 40 x 46 hexes, so you would have to break down your master map scan into several smaller segments and load each one up as it's needed.

But if you're just planning on using the map as an Area Map (perhaps with a "You Are Here" marker on it), then the only restriction is that the map not measure more than 4000x4000 pixels.


----------



## heruca

*Thanksgiving Weekend Sale!*

All Battlegrounds: RPG Edition software licenses and artpacks are now on sale. The sale lasts through this Sunday, November 30th.

This will be the last sale during 2008.

Edit: Now, even the third-party artpacks are on sale.


----------



## heruca

*BRPG v1.3f beta released*

BRPG v1.3f has been released. It's available only as a Full Install, and no patch version is planned, due to the large number of files that have been added in various directories.

Download v1.3f and read more about it here.


----------



## Jobu169

*Battlegrounds*

I just wanted to plug this program and Heruca in particular.  My group purchased this back in September and have enjoyed it.  When we tried FOW on version 1.2 it really bogged the game down and wasn't very usable.  We recently updated to 1.3e and it runs VERY smoothly.  I just upgraded to the GM client (which was very easy) and it is VERY easy to use.  The map functions, FOW, and turn sequencer are all very nice.  My group has bought seven licenses (four GM) and we are planning on keeping it for a long time.  DDI may come up with a tabletop eventually but I don't think it will surpass this for usability.  I also like the one time purchase instead of the monthly fee.

Lastly, Hercua is very active in development and on the forums.  A lot of the suggestions I have seen in the forums have shown up in subsequent updates.  I STRONGLY recommend the program.

Heruca, I haven't posted on your forum but we have exchanged a few emails.  Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## heruca

Thanks for the nice plug, Jobu169! It made my day. 

Next on the slate for Battlegrounds is a much-needed update to the User Manual, and adding support for Flash apps/extensions/plug-ins, which should open the door to lots of cool possibilities.

I also plan on making more video tutorials, since a lot of people seem to find those very useful.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.4 has been released. It's available only as a Full Install, and no patch version is planned, due to the large number of changes to the file & folder hierarchy.

Download v1.4 and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*BRPG v1.4a beta released*

BRPG v1.4a has been released. It's available both as a patch to v1.4 and as a Full Install.

Download v1.4a and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*BRPG v1.4c beta released*

BRPG v1.4c has been released. It's available only as Full Install, and no patch version is planned.

Download v1.4c and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.4d has been released. It's currently only available  as a patch to v1.4c.

Download v1.4d and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.4f has been released.

Download v1.4f and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*Free Use Promo*

BRPG is free for anyone to use this weekend, in support of FUMcon '09 (even for those who are not participating in FUMcon).

Player clients and unlicensed demos will be considered to be GM Clients during FUMcon. The free Demo's 45-minute timeout period and other restrictions have been temporarily lifted. An internet connection is required for this temporary upgrade.

Anyone that's been "on the fence" about adopting BRPG because they would first like to hold full-on, no-limitations game sessions with their friends should try to take advantage of this "free use" period do so.

This is also a good opportunity to check out the free sample adventures, which can be downloaded from here.


----------



## heruca

*New artpack for BRPG: Medieval Armies*

Read all about this artpack, and see several preview pics, here.


----------



## heruca

*Battlegrounds Games to sell digital game conversions*

As of now, Battlegrounds Games has a new business line: publishing digital conversions of previously-published boardgames and wargames.

To start with, I will be releasing updated and enhanced digital versions of two long-out-of-print games. Both of these games are being re-published with permission from the original designer (and current copyright holder), Stephen V. Cole (who is most known for his highly successful "Star Fleet Battles" games and expansions).

The first Game Box to be released will be "Valkenburg Castle". 




Click image for larger version

Originally published in 1980 by Task Force Games as one of their Pocket Game series, Valkenburg Castle is a fantasy game of adventure and combat in the depths of an ancient dungeon. Players may use heroic leaders, clever burglars, staunch dwarves, mysterious magic users, and squads of fighting men to explore, and eventually to capture the castle from evil orcs, sorcerers, trolls, ogres, and other monsters (including a dragon!). Two or more players maneuver their units on a game map which depicts the five levels of the dungeon beneath the castle (the game is played in three dimensions). A solitaire scenario is included, and there's even a game variant which lets you assault the dungeon with modern combat squads equipped with rifles, submachine-guns, hand grenades, and demolition charges. The game features 5 scenarios and a campaign game.
Complexity Level: Fairly easy

I invite everyone to download the first ten pages of the 57-page rulebook to learn more details about the game and to see if it peaks your interest.

Here's another preview, to clearly demonstrate that this is not simply a case of scanning in the original game components.




Click image for larger version

Valkenburg Castle will cost $20 once it's released next week, but until then it can be pre-ordered for just $18.
_________________________________________________________


The next Game Box to be released (in a couple of months) will be "Asteroid Zero-Four".




Click image for larger version

Originally published in 1979 by Task Force Games as one of their Pocket Game series, "Asteroid Zero-Four" is a two-player science-fiction game portraying a nuclear war between two mining bases in the asteroid belt of our solar system. Each player commands an asteroid base equipped with laser turrets, command bunkers, ore processing plants, landing pads, and defensive missile launchers. Each player also has spacecraft, missiles, and an arsenal of nuclear ordinance at their disposal to attack the enemy asteroid base with. Spacecraft can be used either as defensive interceptors or to deliver nuclear warheads. Each nuclear warhead that impacts an asteroid is calculated for yield, burst height and blast radius; resulting in damage to the various installations on the asteroids. After each attack, any surviving spacecraft return to their base for repairs and refueling. Engineering teams on each base attempt to repair damaged structures on the asteroid to keep key systems operational, but are themselves vulnerable to nuclear and conventional explosions. To win, you must destroy or disable the enemy mining operations in a fixed number of turns, while trying to keep your opponent from doing the same to you. Each player is therefore simultaneously concerned with offensive and defensive options.
Complexity Level: Moderate

Asteroid Zero-Four will cost $20 once it's released, but until then it can be pre-ordered for just $18.
__________________________________________________________

So what exactly are these "Game Boxes" I keep mentioning? Game Boxes for BRPG are simply a distribution package for the games, which will include an artpack containing the playing board (generally a map), digital tokens (in lieu of cardboard counters or plastic minis), and the game's charts and tables. Game Boxes will also include the following files: dice macros, Encounter and Deployment files, custom Turn Sequencer settings and Preferences, a rulebook in PDF format (searchable), and installation instructions. In short, everything needed to play the game if you already have at least one GM Client license (v1.4g or higher). For multiplayer games, the extra players do _not_ need to purchase the Game Box, but they _will_ need a Player Client or a GM Client if the person hosting the game does not have a Floating License for them to use.

I will also be including templates for creating your own custom game tokens that match the official game tokens (very handy for players that love the game and would like to expand it with their own units).
__________________________________________________________

I've long maintained that BRPG was a viable virtual tabletop platform not just for RPGs, but also for many boardgames and wargames. These Game Boxes will hopefully prove that, and also serve as examples for BRPG users wishing to create their own digital game conversions, or for game designers wishing to use BRPG as a prototyping and playtesting tool.

*A note to any game designers and publishers who might be reading this:* 
The Game Boxes shown above are just the first couple of games in what I hope will eventually become a large library of game titles available for BRPG. If you would like to see your game published in digital format for use with BRPG, please contact me via email.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.4g has just been released. It's currently only available as a Full Install, but a patch for v1.4f might be made available at a later date.

Download v1.4g and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.4h has just been released. It's currently only available as a patch for v1.4g, but a Full Install will be made available at a later date if this patch proves to be solid and v1.4h ends up replacing the "official" release of Battlegrounds.

Download v1.4h and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

The Valkenburg Castle Game Box has just been released. Click here for details.


----------



## heruca

A new FREE artpack for BRPG, "Component Sewer Pack 1", is now available for download.

Read all about this artpack here.

Edit: I've added a couple of preview pictures to that forum thread.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.4i has just been released. It's available both as a Full Install and as a patch for v1.4h.

Download v1.4i and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*New artpack for BRPG: Kepli's Tree Pack 1*

Read all about this artpack, and see several preview pics, here .


----------



## heruca

The second Game Box for BRPG has just been released. Click here for details.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.4i is now out of beta status and has become the new official release of BRPG, replacing BRPG v1.3e.


----------



## heruca

Another free artpack for BRPG has just been released: "Vry's PC & NPC Tokens". Read all about this artpack, see a preview pic, and download it here.


----------



## heruca

Another free artpack for BRPG has just been released: "Vry's Monster Tokens". Read all about this artpack, see a preview pic, and download the artpack here.


----------



## 3dfan

So many useful links - thanks for posting them in this thread, if I will find something interesting I will post it here for sure )


----------



## heruca

I'm glad you found the links useful.

I've also posted the links in a more organized fashion in the Press Releases forum.

Artpacks

Free Adventures

Game Boxes


----------



## heruca

A new User Manual for BRPG is now available (in draft form). Click here for more details and a download link.


----------



## heruca

*FREE: Aliens Boardgame digital conversion for BRPG*

After much deliberation, I have decided to publicly release the digital conversion I made of the Aliens Boardgame, by Leading Edge Games.

Click here for details and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

*BRPG v1.4j beta released*

BRPG v1.4j has just been released. It's currently only available as a patch for v1.4i.

Download v1.4j and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*FREE: Zombie Plague digital conversion for BRPG*

I've just released the digital conversion I made of the Zombie Plague boardgame, by Hackwerks Games.

Click here for details and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

*FREE: Zombie Plague Expansion Pack*

I just released a huge (and also free) Expansion Pack for the free Zombie Plague game conversion I released last week. Click here for details, a preview pic, and a download link.


----------



## heruca

*FREE USE PROMO FOR BRPG*

Battlegrounds: RPG Edition will be free for anyone to use from October 22nd until October 27th, 2009, and then again from November 6th until November 8th, 2009 (in support of FUMcon).

Anyone with the free BRPG Demo or with a BRPG Player Client will get temporarily upgraded to a full GM Client. The free Demo's 45 minute timeout period and other restrictions will be temporarily lifted. An internet connection will be required to obtain this temporary upgrade.

Anyone that's been "on the fence" about adopting BRPG because they would first like to hold full-on, no-limitations game sessions with their friends will now be able to do so.

I hope a lot of people take advantage of this opportunity to acquaint themselves with the BRPG software, the free artpacks, the free sample adventures, and the free game conversions.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.4k has just been released. It's currently only available as a patch for v1.4j.

Download v1.4k and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*SPECIAL OFFER! Get a free Floating License*

For a limited time (from now through midnight on October 31, 2009), if you order the 5-Pack of Floating Licenses for BRPG, you'll get a 6th Floating License at no additional cost.


----------



## heruca

Another free artpack for BRPG has just been released: "Cyberdrake's Indoor Map Tiles". 

Read all about this artpack, and see preview pics, here.


----------



## heruca

Another free artpack for BRPG has just been released: "Cyberdrake's Outdoor Map Tiles". 

Read all about this artpack, and see preview pics, here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.5 has just been released. It's currently only available as a patch for v1.4L.

Download v1.5 and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

A new map and variant rules for the Aliens Boardgame are now available as a free add-on for Battlegrounds. Click here for details and screenshots.


----------



## heruca

*FREE: Dead of Night digital conversion for BRPG*

I've just released the digital conversion I made of the "Dead of Night" boardgame, by Simon Spearing.

Click here for details and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

*SPECIAL OFFER for upgrading a Player Client to a GM Client*

For a limited time (from now through midnight on December 25, 2009), you can upgrade your BRPG Player Client to a GM Client for only $14 (a $4 discount off the normal price for this upgrade). You can order this upgrade from the BG Store page.

If you bought a Player Client because you thought you'd never want to GM, and you later changed your mind, now is the perfect time to upgrade. And of course, having a GM Client gives you access to all the great game conversions that have already been released.


----------



## heruca

*New artpack for BRPG: DevilDan's Monster Tokens*

Read all about this artpack, and see the 18(!) contact sheets, here.

Edit: Added 3 new preview images to that forum thread.


----------



## heruca

*"Search for the Emperor's Treasure" digital conversion for BRPG*







A new digital game conversion for BRPG has just been released, based on a classic Tom Wham game. Click here for details and a preview image.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.5a has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.5.

Download v1.5a and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

*FREE: Close Assault digital conversion for BRPG*

I've just released the digital conversion I made of the "Close Assault" wargame, by S. Craig Taylor.

Click here for details and screenshots, and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6 has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.5a or v1.5b.

Download v1.6 and read more about it here.

For those who can't be bothered to click on the link, here's the short version: BRPG v1.6 adds a chat lobby, for finding games online with users from all over the world.


----------



## heruca

*Sale!*

ALL artpacks and Game Boxes for BRPG are currently on sale. Check out the new prices on the BG Store page.

Also, BRPG v1.6a was released last month.


----------



## rcrew

How does BRPG compare to Fantasy Grounds (Fantasy Grounds :: The Virtual Tabletop for Pen & Paper Roleplaying Games) and the new one, SceneGrinder (http://www.scenegrinder.com)? We used Klooged forever but our group is wanting a new system.


----------



## heruca

Here is a link to a thread on the BG forums that makes some comparisons between Battlegrounds and Fantasy Grounds. It's somewhat dated, mind you. If you do a search there for "FG" and/or "Fantasy Grounds", you should find a number of relevant discussions.

Here are some recent quotes from other threads:


> "After purchasing Fantasy Grounds and being rather disappointed in its GUI I came to better appreciation of the interface Battlegrounds has and how vastly superior it is to Fantasy Grounds. There is something to said about practical versus glamorous."






> "I feel much better in my purchase of Battlegrounds over FG. I kinda want my money back with Fantasy Grounds. It's very disappointing in my opinion. It's like a bright shiny red Ferrari that's next to impossible to drive."





As for a comparison with Scene Grinder, it's hard to say without trying out Scene Grinder for myself. Battlegrounds has a free Demo, as do most other commercial virtual tabletop programs. Perhaps the folks over at SG should consider giving anyone that is interested a free 1-month subscription, so that they can evaluate the product in actual use, rather than having to rely on screenshots and video clips when making their purchase decision. That would also allow them to establish a decent userbase and get some feedback going on their forums.

Based on what I was able to glean from the SG website, it seems to have a lot in common with Battlegrounds: it is cross-platform, has a strong focus on the map (nearly full screen), nice visuals, appears to be RPG-system-agnostic, has animated token moves, and it can handle rounds/turns/phases/segments. (the last two features are uncommon in VTs)

Token support doesn't seem to be as extensive as Battlegrounds' (no token-swapping for changing poses, no variable base sizes, etc.), and it doesn't appear to handle audio at all. Not sure about visual aids. Perhaps these things will be added later, but nothing on the site indicates that the featureset will expand over time.

Still, it's an interesting new VT offering. I doubt the subscription requirement will be a big draw, and I suspect the monthly rates will need to come down if they want to grow the userbase.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6b has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.6a.

Download v1.6b and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

I've just released the digital conversion I made of the "Close Assault" wargame, by S. Craig Taylor. Unlike the free "Basic Game" conversion I posted about before (see previous page), this is a commercially-sold conversion which covers the complete game, including the Advanced and Optional Rules.

Click here for details and screenshots.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6c has just been released. It is available as both a Full Install and as a patch for v1.5a or higher.

Download v1.6c and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

A new artpack for BRPG, "Mapping Tiles Pack 1", has just been released.

Read all about this artpack, and see preview pics, here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6d has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.6c.

Download v1.6d and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6f has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.6e.

Download v1.6f and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

I've recently released the free digital conversion I made of the "Chunky Fighters" dice game, by Nick Hayes.

Click here for details, preview images, and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

A new free artpack has recently been released: "Dice Pack".

Read all about this artpack, see a preview pic, and download the file here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6g has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.6f, but a stand-alone Full Install should also be available later today.

Download v1.6g and read more about it here.


I've also just released the digital conversion I made of the "D-Day Dice" game, by Emmanuel Aquin.

Click here for details, screenshots, and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

Battlegrounds Games: THE YEAR IN REVIEW

*Let's recap the last 12 months:*

• In July 2009, I released BRPG v1.4h and BRPG v1.4i, 2 commercial Game Boxes ("Valkenburg Castle" and "Asteroid Zero-Four"), 1 free artpack ("Component Sewers"), and 1 commercial artpack ("Kepli's Tree Pack")
• In August 2009, I released 2 free artpacks ("Vry's PC & NPC Tokens" and "Vry's Monster Tokens"), 1 free game conversion ("Aliens"), and an updated User Manual
• In September 2009, I released BRPG v1.4j and 2 free game conversions ("Zombie Plague" and the "Zombie Plague Expansion Pack")
• In October 2009, I released BRPG v1.4k and BRPG v1.4L, and 2 free artpacks ("Cyberdrake's Indoor Map Tiles" and "Cyberdrake's Outdoor Map Tiles")
• In December 2009, I released BRPG v1.5, and 2 free game conversions ("Dead of Night" and the "Aliens Variant")
• In January 2010, I released BRPG v1.5a and BRPG v1.5b, 1 commercial artpack ("DevilDan's Monster Tokens"), and 1 commercial game conversion ("Search for the Emperor's Treasure")
• In February 2010, I released BRPG v1.6 and 1 free game conversion ("Close Assault, Basic Game")
• In March 2010, I released BRPG v1.6a
• In April 2010, I released BRPG v1.6b
• In May 2010, I released BRPG v1.6c and 1 commercial game conversion ("Close Assault, Advanced Game")
• In June 2010, I released BRPG v1.6d and BRPG v1.6e, and 1 commercial artpack ("Mapping Tiles Pack")
• In July 2010, I released BRPG v1.6f and BRPG v1.6g, 1 free artpack ("Dice Pack"), and 2 free game conversions ("Chunky Fighters" and "D-Day Dice")

*So in the last year I count:*
16 releases of BRPG (averaging 1.33 releases per month)
11 game conversions (3 commercial, 8 free)
9 artpacks (3 commercial, 6 free)
An updated User Manual (covers up through BRPG v1.4i)


*Now let's look forward a bit:*

• In August 2010, I will be releasing BRPG v1.6h, and updating the two free sample adventures and all the game conversions to take advantage of all the new features added to BRPG since they were originally released.

• In September 2010, I plan on creating a number of tutorial videos for BRPG and updating the User Manual once again (to cover up through BRPG v1.6h, and to release the User Manual in final form).

• In October 2010, I hope to finally usher in full Flash support.

At which point it will be time to put BRPG v1.x into "maintenance mode" and start development on the next VT program, Battlegrounds Gaming Engine (aka BGE). It should be released in early to mid December, just in time for Christmas.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6h has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.6g, but a Full Install is expected to be available later tonight or tomorrow.

Download v1.6h and read more about it here.


----------



## AJCarrington

BGE sounds interesting.  What will separate it from other programs such as Vassal and CyberBoard (not this one so much)?

AJC


----------



## heruca

Someone once asked the exact same question on the boargamegeek site, so allow me to point you to my answer there (see the Nov 16-18, 2009 comments at the bottom of the page).

Of course, that reply was in regards to BRPG, and my comparison was made before other game conversions were released that are directly comparable (e.g., D-Day Dice, Chunky Fighters, and to a certain extent, Close Assault). Now, with BGE, I want to lower the "cost of entry", so to speak, for boardgamers who don't need many of the features BRPG provides, or who want a tool that is more specifically targeted for boardgaming than BRPG. I want more people to be able to enjoy the game conversions I've already made, and the ones I will make in the future.

I hope to provide game conversions that are more complete, with better graphics, and that are easier to use. And BGE will provide an authoring environment where _anyone_ can make their own game conversions, without any scripting, programming, or XML editing (just as with BRPG).

By the way, thanks for stopping by and asking a question (I feel like I've just been talking to myself the last few pages of this thread!).

I'll be away for this weekend, but if you have other questions, I'll be happy to answer them when I return.


----------



## heruca

Figured I'd save some time for anyone wanting to compare my conversion of Chunky Fighters with the Vassal module.

I hope to post some videos eventually, so that folks can get a real feel for how each game plays and looks in my VTs. It's a pretty different experience, in my opinion.


----------



## AJCarrington

heruca said:


> Someone once asked the exact same question on the boargamegeek site, so allow me to point you to my answer there (see the Nov 16-18, 2009 comments at the bottom of the page).




Thanks for the quick answer and link - very much appreciated.

AJC


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6i has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.6h, but a Full Install version is expected to be available tomorrow.

Download v1.6i and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

I just released a new digital game conversion for BRPG, a medieval re-theme of the "Nexus Ops" boardgame called "Feudal Ops". Click here for details and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

I just released a new free digital game conversion for BRPG, a Star Wars re-theme of the "For Sale" card game. Click here for details and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

I've released the digital conversion I made of "The Dungeon of D", a solitaire dungeon-crawl card game, by Jack Darwid.

Click here for details, screenshots, and to download the files.

Battlegrounds v1.6j, which I expect to be released tonight or tomorrow, is required to play this game.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6j has just been released. It is available both as a Full Install and as a patch for v1.6i.

Download BRPG v1.6j and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6k has been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.6j, but a Full Install version is expected to be available soon.

Download v1.6k and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

I've released the free digital conversion I made of "Up Front", an out-of-print WWII card game originally published in 1983 by Avalon Hill.

Click here for details, screenshots, and to download the files.

Battlegrounds v1.6k is required to play this game.


----------



## heruca

I've just released (for free) the digital conversion I made of "The Island of D 2", a solitaire fantasy adventure card game, by Jack Darwid.

Click here for details, screenshots, and to download the files.

Battlegrounds v1.6j is required to play this game.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6L has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.6k, but a Full Install version is expected to be available tomorrow.

Download v1.6L and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6m has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for BRPG v1.6k or v1.6L.

Download v1.6m and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

I just released a new digital game conversion for BRPG, a zombie re-theme of the "Dominion" card game called "Zombinion". Click here for details and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

A new commercial artpack for BRPG, "SC's Mines Artpack", has just been released.

Read all about this artpack, and see a preview pic, here.


----------



## heruca

A new commercial artpack for Battlegrounds, "Elven Armies", has just been released.

Read all about this artpack, and see preview pics, here.


----------



## heruca

A new FREE Artpack for Battlegrounds has just been released: Devin Night's Sci-Fi Token Pack

Read all about this new artpack, see a preview pic, and download the file here.


----------



## heruca

*Holiday Sale at Battlegrounds Games*

All Game Boxes for BRPG are currently on sale, as is the 5-pack of Floating Licenses. Check out the new prices on the BG Store page.


----------



## heruca

"Devin Night's Token Collection", a set of commercial artpacks for Battlegrounds, has just been released.

Read all about the set and see the preview pics here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.6m is now out of beta status and has become the new official release of Battlegrounds (replacing v1.4i).


----------



## heruca

I've now released 4 more artpacks in "Devin Night's Token Collection" (see above post). 

The new packs include:
"Townsfolk" 
"The Camp" 
"Undead" 
"DM Essentials 1" 

All together, they add 249 tokens to the collection. Follow the link above for preview pics and additional product descriptions.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.7 has recently been released. It is available only as a patch for v1.6m.

Download v1.7 and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

Issue #2 of the Battlegrounds Games Newsletter has recently been released. You can read it here.


----------



## heruca

A new FREE Artpack for Battlegrounds has recently been released, called "Roads & Vehicles". It can be used to depict car chases, vehicular combat, and the like.

Read all about this new artpack, see a preview pic, and download the file here.


----------



## heruca

The "Battlegrounds: RPG Edition" software, including the GM Client, the Player Client, and Floating Licenses, is now available for purchase on RPGNow, DriveThruRPG, and Wargame Vault.


----------



## heruca

An updated User Manual for BRPG has been released. It covers up through BRPG v1.7. More info here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.7a has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for v1.7.

Download v1.7a and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.7b has recently been released. It is currently available only as a patch for BRPG v1.7 or BRPG v1.7a, but a Full Install (non-patch version) is expected to be available soon.

Download v1.7b and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

I've just released two more artpacks in "Devin Night's Token Collection". 

The new packs include:
"Dark Lairs" 
"Werecreatures" 

All together, they add 104 tokens to the collection.

Read all about "Devin Night's Token Collection" and see the preview pics for all 12 artpacks (so far) in the collection here.


----------



## heruca

A new commercial artpack for BRPG, "Armies of the Deep", has just been released.

Read all about this artpack, and see preview pics, here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.7c has just been released. It is available both as a Full Install, and as a patch for BRPG v1.6m or higher.

Download v1.7c and read more about it here.


----------



## heruca

In the last couple of months, I released a new virtual tabletop program, called Battlegrounds Gaming Engine (aka BGE). BGE is designed for playing boardgames, wargames, card games, and dice games (but _not_ RPGs; that's what BRPG is for).

Why do I mention this here, in the BRPG thread? Well, because I've been releasing new digital game conversions for BGE, and BRPG users should know that these digital game conversions are BRPG-compatible (i.e., you can use them just fine in BRPG).

These are the three new digital game conversions, and they are all free downloads:

*"Aliens: This Time It's War"* (card game)
Click here for details, screenshots, and to download the files.

*"Pioneer in Peril"* (boardgame)
This is an introductory version of the free print-and-play boardgame, "Outlaws: Adventures in the Old West".
Click here for details, screenshots, and to download the files.

*Asterix Re-Theme of "Battle Line" & "Schotten-Totten"* (card games)
Based on Reiner Knizia's games.
Click here for details and to download the files.


----------



## heruca

The Battlegrounds Games website was recently down for about 5 days. It seems that the webhosting company goofed during a server migration. The site is still on the old server for now, but at least the website and the forums are back. 

I hope no one thinks that the outage was some sort of sign that Battlegrounds Games was going the way of the dodo. It most certainly isn't, and rest assured that I would never suddenly "close up shop" like that, without warning. I plan to be around for years to come, and I still have more software updates and add-ons in the works.


----------



## heruca

Many of the items available for purchase on the BG Store have been reduced in price.

These include:
BRPG Player Client
BRPG Floating License
BRPG Floating License 5-Pack
BRPG Deluxe GM Bundle
Base Map Pack 1
"Valkenburg Castle" Game Box (for both BGE and BRPG)
"Asteroid Zero-Four" Game Box (for both BGE and BRPG)

These price reductions are not a temporary "promo"; they are permanent changes, which will hopefully help to stimulate sales and grow the BRPG and BGE userbase.


----------



## heruca

heruca said:


> "Devin Night's Token Collection", a set of commercial artpacks for Battlegrounds, has just been released.
> 
> Read all about the set and see the preview pics here.




I've just released 2 more artpacks in "Devin Night's Token Collection" (see quoted post). 

The new packs include:
"Familiars & Summons" 
"Wet Cavern Creatures" 

All together, they add 134 tokens to the collection, which now contains a total of 850 tokens in 14 artpacks. Follow the link above for preview pics and additional product descriptions.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.7d is now out of beta status and has become the new official release of Battlegrounds (replacing v1.6m).


----------



## heruca

A new FREE Artpack for Battlegrounds has recently been released, called "Modern Streets Tile Pack".

Read all about this new artpack, see preview pics, and download the file here.


----------



## heruca

Oops! It seems that I completely forgot to mention this release from last August:

"LZW's Battlemap Bundle 1", an interactive Encounter bundle for BRPG. Read all about it here.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.8 has just been released. It is currently available only as a patch for BRPG v1.7d or v1.7e.

Download v1.8 and read more about it here.


----------



## Karak

I didn't see that there was a thread for this. I have only used it twice but it is really awesome. I have a couple glitches but nothing I can't work through.


----------



## heruca

BRPG v1.8b is now out of beta status and has become the new official release of Battlegrounds (replacing v1.7d).


----------



## heruca

Hi everyone,

For the first time ever, Battlegrounds Games' virtual tabletop software is being made available on a subscription basis. You can still purchase a license outright for a one-time fee, if you prefer, but subscriptions might be appealing for a number of gamers, and they certainly make the software much more accessible to those who might have a hard time affording a permanent license, particularly for larger gaming groups.

Please check out my Patreon campaign page for all the details.

Subscriptions start on the first of each month (since that's when Patreon pledges are collected), so be sure to get your pledge made in time.


----------



## heruca

I wanted to bump this thread is to let Enworld users know that Battlegrounds Games has an all-new website (same URL as before), and I'd love it if you would check it out and provide some feedback (even if you have no interest in virtual tabletop gaming). Is the content organized well? Is the writing clear? Too technical? Does the site work well on your particular browser and platform? (or tablet, or smartphone)
Are the load times for the slideshows reasonable? The site will continue to evolve based on the public's feedback. Constructive criticism is preferred, but not required.  

Thanks for reading!


----------



## heruca

Devin Night’s Token Pack #21 is now available for Battlegrounds VTT. Get it individually or as part of a bundle.

Please be aware that this is _*not*_ exactly the same product you might have seen on Devin Night's website or that is available for other virtual tabletop software. This is a Battlegrounds-specific version that is enhanced with color mods (meaning you get up to twice as many tokens, for more variety and reusability) and other goodies, such as a searchable PDF catalogue.


----------



## heruca

Devin Night’s Token Pack #22 is now available for Battlegrounds VTT. Get it individually or as part of a bundle.

Please be aware that this is _*not*_ exactly the same product you might have seen on Devin Night's website or that is available for other virtual tabletop software. This is a Battlegrounds-specific version that is enhanced with color mods (meaning you get up to twice as many tokens, for more variety and reusability) and other goodies, such as a searchable PDF catalogue.


----------



## heruca

I've lowered the price of all Battlegrounds virtual tabletop licenses (both BRPG and BGE), and many Artpacks and Game Conversions by $1 or $2. This is a permanent price drop.


----------

